# Review courses for electrical power



## CntrSnr2001 (May 26, 2011)

Any suggestions on courses that don't involve useless topics and actually stuck with exam format?


----------



## VolInGA (May 26, 2011)

CntrSnr2001 said:


> Any suggestions on courses that don't involve useless topics and actually stuck with exam format?


As mentioned in my other topic, I used the Irvine course and passed. I found that this course addressed some of the theory without being overwhelming. In fact I used some of the information on the exam.

I don't know that any of them are going to be tailored to just the exam topics as they change each time. Also, the people that prepared the courses took the exam a loooong time ago.

I found the course for Irvine very good. I also found the materials for the GA tech course helpful - the course somewhat.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2011)

CntrSnr2001 said:


> Any suggestions on courses that don't involve useless topics and actually stuck with exam format?


Hello CntrSnr2001. Sorry to hear you didn't make it this round, I know how you feel. But stay the course. Stay focused and determined! Here are a few links of suggestions from other EB.com members (myself included) and what helped them to pass the PE exam.

- Link 1

- Link 2

And if you would like some feedback on the course mentioned in my first link, here is a good thread. Hope that helps. There is good information and a lot of people willing to help on EB.com. Good luck! :thumbs:


----------



## SpacedOut31416 (May 26, 2011)

Villa Nova University in PA has an on-line course which helped me.

Dr. Frank Mercede does most of the teaching. He communicates/explains things well, in my opinion.


----------



## Pepper (May 26, 2011)

VolInGA said:


> CntrSnr2001 said:
> 
> 
> > Any suggestions on courses that don't involve useless topics and actually stuck with exam format?
> ...


Which course would you prefer over the other one? Does either one of the courses provide additional problems to work outside of PPI and NCEES?


----------



## Pepper (May 26, 2011)

SpacedOut31416 said:


> Villa Nova University in PA has an on-line course which helped me.
> Dr. Frank Mercede does most of the teaching. He communicates/explains things well, in my opinion.


Does he give additional problems to work outside of NCEES and PPI?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2011)

Pepper said:


> Does he give additional problems to work outside of NCEES and PPI?


The GA Tech course provided additional example problems to work outside of the NCEES questions. The Chelapati _book_ has additional practice problems in it (not necessarily in NCEES format), not sure about the accompanying Irvine Institute course though.


----------



## SpacedOut31416 (May 26, 2011)

Pepper said:


> SpacedOut31416 said:
> 
> 
> > Villa Nova University in PA has an on-line course which helped me.
> ...


Yes. He provides many worked out problems and takes you through many examples. His problems are going to be more in involved than NCEES or Camara example problems.

His philosophy is that he wants you to understand the fundamentals (i.e., all the little pieces), so you can be better prepared to answer the type of shorter questions you would get in NCEES or Camara example problems.

The biggest drawback is that you will probably have to spend more time in preparation using this method. I ended up spending a lot of time, but I wanted to do everything I could to pass it the first time. Therefore, this may not be for you.

For me, this course helped - but I did use many other references.

I would encourage you to find others who took this course, if you can, and see what they thought. It's not going to be cheap.

I hope this helps.


----------

